# Was it a Bolitoglossa mombachoensis - Mombachu Salamander?



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

I visited Volcan Mombachu in Nicaragua this spring, as part of a study abroad program. The program was pretty poorly run, but while dissecting bromeliads we collected from the rim of the crater, we found this little salamander guy. Our ecology teacher is a botanist, so wasn't sure what it was, but I'm hoping it's the endemic Mombachu Salamander, just cause that would be really cool. I've tried to find some information about it on the web, but apparently it's to obscure to give me a very helpful species account via google. However, this board did pop up, as someone mentioned it on a different thread. Even if I don't have a Mombachu Salamander, anyone have any experience with/a field guide for Nicaraguan Salamanders?

I'm unfamiliar with these forums, so someone will also have to show me how to upload a picture. Thanks,

dave


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

Okay, here's a picture, I think:


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

Bolitoglossa certainly seems to be correct. I don't know about the species really.. If that's the only Bolitoglossa species found in that locale I would assume it is that species. Unfortunatly it's difficult to get any good information on these..

Remco


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Try going to Caudata.org Thats an all Salamander and Newt forum. There are alot of biologist on there. Also Richard D. Bartlett post on there and he has spent alot of time in the field so he may be able to help.


----------



## Lucidblue (Jul 23, 2004)

Here ya go 
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/davidfreeburg/detail?.dir=/9775&.dnm=317f.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2005)

*Bolitoglossa genus pics*

Here is a link to pics of members of the genus Bolitoglossa. Hope it helps.


http://elib.cs.berkeley.edu/photos/brow ... sci_6.html


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I would suggest going by the locality for a tentative identification however there are a lot of revisions going with Bolitoglossids at this time with new species being identified all the time. As more and more species are identified, it is looking more and more like many species are only found on one mountain (or even cliff face in some cases) as opposed to being wide ranging. 

Ed


----------

